# Under Pee Pads?



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

This is a really silly question, but is there anything that I can put under my pee pads (other than a litter box)? My rug kind of smells under the pee pads, and I figured that if I put something under them it would eliminate that. 

I may try a litter box, but I am not sure if Madison and Rylie would use it. I tried a litterbox with Madison when he was younger, and he would pull the pad out of it and drag it around. 

Both of my puppies are super destructive with their pee pads when I'm not home, so I have been having to crate them lately (which is hardly ever- either my fiancee and I are home 99% of the time).


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a pee pad holder from petedge.com
it has a solid bottom which is good 
you can also just use newspapers instead of pads if you want!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> i have a pee pad holder from petedge.com
> it has a solid bottom which is good
> you can also just use newspapers instead of pads if you want!


I have a pee pad holder too, from PetSmart, but unfortunately mine doesn't have the solid bottom.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bindi has been going off the darn pad so much so that I bought all new rugs they stunk!!!!!!!!! Now with all new rugs she is doing it again but we bought cheap throw rugs to go over the area she is in..............I totally will not puppy pad train again if I ever get another dog. I hate it!!!!! Even when I gotta go out in the rain/snow etc (with Kemo) it is well worth not having my rugs stinky!!!!!!!

Before my pad holder I just doubled the pads so if it leaked it just leaked on another pad :?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

we were having the same problem with puppypads so we spent the extra 50 cents and ought adult dog incotinence pads so far...no leaking there thicker and made to absorb more and no leaking means no stinky mess under the pad...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i tried the litterbox idea with the pee pad but rocky wont use it so i bought the adult dog pads theyre much thicker and absorb more so they dont leak like the puppy ones! good luck!


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

you could try using a shallow tray, i use a cheepie from ikea


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just bought the adult dog pads 2 days ago, and they are a lot thicker and more padded. Maybe these will help a little. I may just buy a cheap throw rug for the pad area. 

I really wish I had all tile or wood floors at my apartment. I hate how the carpet gets so gross.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i bought a chair mat and put that under the pee pad. i wipe it down usually about twice a day. it was only 20 bucks and definitely worth it. my girls go on the edge of the pee a lot. i was starting to see an outline of the pee pad on the carpet :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie likes to go on the edge of the pad as well sometimes. 

I use Nature's Miracle pet stain remover, and I spray the area with Febreeze daily. It doesn't seem to be helping. I think I'm going to go look at matts today with my fiancee gets home from work (I've been bumming around in PJs all day). 

I may just order the pad holder from Petedge. I'm just scared of confusing Rylie about where to go, since she has _finally_ seemed to get the potty training under control. She was having some problems with wanting to poop on the pad for the longest time. 

I hope that I can eventually go down to one pee pad in the apartment. We've had 2 set up for the longest time (since Madison was a puppy).


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

how cool! i didn't even know they had pad holders!! so far i haven't had a problem with the pads leaking, but i think i will order some of the holders anyway. so far i have been happy with the pad training...it beats the cold and the rain and the wind ANYDAY! especially when you have a big ol boxer who is afraid of getting wet!!


----------

